# 60 ft box cars from USAT's



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok i thought i'd pass on the info i found out today when preordering some of these great new cars now due out in the fall from USAT.

The Conrail version and the BNSF are the ones im getting. 


Fred

*ULTIMATE SERIES "AS REAL AS IT GETS"
60 Ft. STEEL BOX CARS WITH CUSHIONED COUPLER*








*60 Foot Single Door Box Car*









*60 Foot Double Door Box Car*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

are they "really" coming in the fall?


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

We shall see.









Fred


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

"Anticipate"

Ooops, wrong brand.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe in time for a Christmas present from Santa. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a notice from Robbie and from Kidmans, these cars are AT USAT store,,NOW,,Today>>> as in they are coming...... 

I wonder how hard it would be to make a 8 door 85ft car???


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Those look really nice! I really like the PRR ones.
Anybody have a street price yet? Will the cars have multiple road numbers?
I was also wondering how the coupler height will be on these, will they line up with the kadee height gage?
I'm in the process of changing most of my cars to 907's and my USA couplers are very low (I have the aluminum stream liner cars, all 3 caboose's, several engines and box cars), the USA couplers are actually below the coupler on the height gage









Thanks, Ron


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron: If there like the rest of the newer cars they will have the pad to mount the Kadees. Coupler height should not be an issue. Street price around $95. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

go to these two dealers wed sites. see prices. 
alsoI'm sure you can remount these boxes. 
I personally leave the passeneger car couplers because they are always together any way. 
I have two ordered just to see what they are like. 
I will post when I get them.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 

They wouldn't look right. These cars are standard height cars. The 86 footers are excess height cars.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Marty and RJ.

I guess must have all the cars that aren't even close to correct height, LOL

Funny thing is I just got an email from RDL and they are going to be $89.99 each with 2 road numbers per model it said.

Marty, I also like the couplers on the aluminum cars I only mod the first one so I can hook them up to all my engines.
I actually had to Lower my lead congressional car for it to line up with the GG1's coupler








I did come up with a 907 install thats really simple, only takes like 15 minutes to do and lines up perfectly with the height gage.
I'll make a post about it once I get my laptop back.

I like the USA rolling stocks detail. I'm in for a PRR set for sure, and maybe a CSX and conrail one as well 
Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your right!!!


















I forgot.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Marty, 

You should send Lewis a shot of your Swift trailers on that 89ft flat. Betcha he would sell more of those trailers with a flat car than he did with the road railers! Have you made any DODX (Department of Defense), Flat cars, Specifically the tree axle version they use to haul Abrams Tanks? I collected a bunch of the Forces of Valor 1/32 equipment and as you know 1/29 is void of modern flats. Perhaps USA will make a 89' flat out of thier Auto Carrier. 

Pete


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything concerning their soon to be released 2 bay modern covered hopper car? They had a pre production sample at the spring 2010 show. They were supposed to have for sale at the 2010 fall York show, but of course it was not there. They indicated it would be released the first part of 2011, and of course that has come and gone. Maybe the fall show???

Thanks,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

The 60 footers are now on the Shelves! 

Very nice cars. Not Cheap @ $95 bones. That does give you metal wheels and a Hydro or sprung Coupler and opening doors. Detail is typical excellent for USA's ultimate series. To my surprise there are 4 road numbers for each of the SP paint schemes/doors. I think the same holds true for UP and possible most of the line. Rumor has it the Beer Cans are to be out soon also. 

Mark, AML just came out with thier 3 bay outside braced PS2 Covvered Hopper. It has optional body mounted Couplers, metal trucks and wheels. I have not heard or seen anything on a Covered 2 bay by USA, Aristo or AML. Was it USA with the prototype? 

Pete


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Only a handfull of road names came in. Most are not in stock.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

This is the list of road names that are in stock right now (as posted on the USA Trains Yahoo group): 

R19400B Santa Fe Double Door 
R19401A Union Pacific Single Door 
R19401B Union Pacific Double Door 
R19402B Southern Pacific Double Door 
R19403A Conrail Single Door 
R19404A Great Northern Single Door 
R19404B Great Northern Double Door 
R19405A C&O Single Door 
R19405B C&O Double Door 
R19407B CSX Double Door 
R19408B Rio Grande Double Door 
R19411B Pensy Double Door 
R19414B Western Maryland Double Door 
R19415B Canadian Pacific Double Door 
R19416B Canadian National Double Door 
R19422B BNSF Speed Lettering Double Door 
R19400XA Undecorated Single Door 
R19400XB Undecorated Double Door


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I run all Kadee #1 scale couplers. I will be interested in any show and tell on any conversions. Either #1 scale or G.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to try to use their coupler as body mount. I keep waiting for a package to show up.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YES 
UPS notice, mine will arrive 2:00 ish on Tuesday..... woow, can't wait......


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice cars










Here shows how much longer than an Evans car










Easy to raise the coupler if you can see the little tiny screws holding the cover on.

I think I need more of them.????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OOOOPPPPSSSSS


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks much better then the factory finish! Nice weathering job. 
Craig


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So far it does not look very promising for mounting a Kadee coupler and using the cushion effect on the car. For that mater any other coupler. However I have been experimenting and have posted over on the new product review. Later RJD


----------

